# Moonshiners Smoke Ring chicken



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 16, 2021)

Just finished watching Moonshiners Smoke Ring chicken contest.  Man that chicken looked good!  Would love those mopping recipes.  Know what I will be making next week.  Anyone have a recipe that not a family secret they want to share?


----------



## mlk18 (Apr 16, 2021)

This is not my recipe, but I found it somewhere online years ago and have been using it as my basic mop sauce every since. I am typing this from memory, but I am pretty sure this is dead on. 

3/4 qt apple cider vinegar
1/4 qt apple juice
1 tsp garlic powder
1 tsp smoked paprika 
1 tsp thyme
1 tsp rosemary 
1 tst salt
1 tsp black pepper
1 tsp white pepper
1 tsp red pepper flakes
5 bay leaves
1.5 tsps poultry seasoning


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 16, 2021)

mlk18 said:


> This is not my recipe, but I found it somewhere online years ago and have been using it as my basic mop sauce every since. I am typing this from memory, but I am pretty sure this is dead on.
> 
> 3/4 qt apple cider vinegar
> 1/4 qt apple juice
> ...


That sounds pretty good.  Maybe add some lemon?  I been searching several and this looks good.  Might try finish in white sauce.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 16, 2021)

I am binge watching today.  I am really enjoying this show.


----------



## forktender (Apr 16, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Just finished watching Moonshiners Smoke Ring chicken contest.  Man that chicken looked good!  Would love those mopping recipes.  Know what I will be making next week.  Anyone have a recipe that not a family secret they want to share?


I've never even heard of this contest, now I have something new to watch.
Thanks, Brian.
Dan


----------



## forktender (Apr 16, 2021)

Damn, I don't have Discovery+ is there another way to watch these?


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 17, 2021)

forktender said:


> Damn, I don't have Discovery+ is there another way to watch these?


I just did the 7 day free trail than canceled.  Worth watching.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 17, 2021)

I got the Discovery Plus without the commercials . Changes the way you watch TV . 
What's the name of the show ? 


BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Maybe add some lemon?


Pop's brine with a 1/2 tsp lemon extract . Soak 24 / 48 hours . Cook at higher temp .


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 17, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> I got the Discovery Plus without the commercials . Changes the way you watch TV .
> What's the name of the show ?
> 
> Pop's brine with a 1/2 tsp lemon extract . Soak 24 / 48 hours . Cook at higher temp .


Moonshiners Smoke Ring


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 17, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Pop 's brine with a 1/2 tsp lemon extract



That is why I bought that.


----------

